# 1967 coppertone fastback



## Scott Ritchie (Dec 17, 2012)

picked this up last week cleaned up nice


----------



## Sean (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice bike!


----------



## RailRider (Dec 21, 2012)

*Nice!*

Lookin Good!


----------

